
Ask HN: What will web development look like in 20 years from now? - matijash
Although the technology will change, there is still going to be data and the need to present it to the user. And us humans will still need to control the outside systems.
So although interfaces might change (e.g. everything will go through VR&#x2F;AR or Neuralink), to me it seems the core concept is going to stay the same?
We will still need to develop interfaces and the way to interact with them. I suppose there will be more abstract ways to do so, so we will have to deal with less technical details.<p>Would love to hear your opinion.
======
Martinsos
Except for 1000 new js frameworks being created in that period :D, I imagine
(with assumption of web still existing as a platform), that the underlying
core concepts are going to stay the same (data, view, control logic), while
development tools will be much more advanced. Meaning that it will be easier
to create "standard" web pages / apps, by connecting basic blocks or writing
high-level code. And since we have LSP (Language Server Protocol) now as a
standard, emacs will have fully-featured modes for all those tools/languages
:D.

